# Monty Williams gets 4yr. contract extension



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Hornets Coach Monty Williams agreed to a four-year contract extension Saturday that will keep him with the team with the team through 2016. Before the agreement was reached, Williams had one year remaining on his existing deal that included a team option for a fourth year.
> 
> Although the Hornets were out of playoff contention by January before finishing with a 21-45 record last season, Williams instilled a work ethic that kept the team competitive down the stretch despite being ravaged by injuries.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/08/new_orleans_hornets_coach_mont_65.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Monty is a damned good coach. I would guess that they had to pay him like it out of fear that someone else would.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

He got market value for a guy of his caliber. Good move.


----------

